# Anyone looking for a female version of my Teddy???



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I cant believe how alike they are, isnt she gorgeous!!! Shes been rescued by Jill at Honeybunnies, same lady that rescued Dreamer 

Abigail Frenchie's Story - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh she is just sooooo gorgeous and what a sad sad story!

I bet if hadnt been promised a BEW Frenchie for Teddy you would have snapped her up!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow spitting image of teddy they are probably related! I hope said chain store gets a nasty letter!!! those hutches are terrible too thin to keep any water out! GRRRRR


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

wow they look identical


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

wow she is stunning :001_tt1: 

is she to big to put with my Buzz??


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

no definably not, they would look great together!!! save her!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hmm never thought of having a frenchie!!! 

i still havent got my shed yet!! with all this rubbish weather its still stuck down an allotment lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Well you could reserve her until your shed is all sorted


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> hmm never thought of having a frenchie!!!
> 
> i still havent got my shed yet!! with all this rubbish weather its still stuck down an allotment lol


She'd look great with Buzz, Im sure Jill would let me homecheck you too!!!! hmmm i can see i may be organising a bun run soon.....


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Oh she is just sooooo gorgeous and what a sad sad story!
> 
> I bet if hadnt been promised a BEW Frenchie for Teddy you would have snapped her up!


Oh i wish i could have another bunny


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She's lovely. I hope Buzz gets a new girlfriend. :001_tt1:


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I am just worried about the size difference, I weighed Buzz this morning and i think he is about 2 half lbs. he is still diddy, lol

Also if i got her do you think i might be able to bond more bunnies with them???

it could be some time untill i can get the shed, weather and finding a van to get it home. would she be ok in the hutch i have got already? 

hmmm need to think about this


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> I am just worried about the size difference, I weighed Buzz this morning and i think he is about 2 half lbs. he is still diddy, lol
> 
> Also if i got here do you think i might be able to bond more bunnies with them???


Well Its no different bonding Teddy with mine, Tinkerbell is tiny! Usually Frenchies are more laid back and judging from what Jill said about this girlie she is just that, shes also had litters which i really do think helps calm then and shes lived with her offspring so is well socialised. Tinkerbell was soooo easy to bond im sure that helped. You are not far from me i dont mind coming up and helping start you off and im only a phonecall away 

No reason why you couldnt bond more bunnies in the future either as long as you have the accomodation. What size is your current hutch you want to put her in? Would you keep her on her own in there until you have the time to bond them?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I dont believe it shes reserved already, shes not even spayed yet or had vacc's!! It will obviously be pendng bonding. Sorry hun 

My offer still stands for whatever bun you have, i am willing to come help bond when the time is right


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> I am just worried about the size difference, I weighed Buzz this morning and i think he is about 2 half lbs. he is still diddy, lol
> 
> Also if i got her do you think i might be able to bond more bunnies with them???
> 
> ...


Size doesn't make much difference I have a little netherland dwarf bonded with average size bun Rosie.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Well if i moved Buzz into the smaller Hutch, which i think is 3x2x2 double with run, she could then have the 4x2x2 double with run untill i get the shed and bond them then
would that be ok? i know nothing about frenchies, lol i am guessing she will just be a bigger version of Buzz


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

OMG i just pm'd jill too 

thanks crofty you a star!!! 

thanks everyone for all the advice


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> Well if i moved Buzz into the smaller Hutch, which i think is 3x2x2 double with run, she could then have the 4x2x2 double with run untill i get the shed and bond them then
> would that be ok? i know nothing about frenchies, lol i am guessing she will just be a bigger version of Buzz


That would be too small for a frenchie, i have Teddy in a 6ftx2x2 hutch with a 6ftx4ft run attached permently in the garage and its only temp not really big enough.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> OMG i just pm'd jill too
> 
> thanks crofty you a star!!!
> 
> thanks everyone for all the advice


Awww the right bun will come along for you, and you'll be all ready for them and we'll get them bonded nicely dont worry xx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Hmmmmm
oh i dunno i am so confused now. 
hmm have to think about hutches and measure them properly lol

Maybe will have to wait untill i have the shed


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> Hmmmmm
> oh i dunno i am so confused now.
> hmm have to think about hutches and measure them properly lol
> 
> Maybe will have to wait untill i have the shed


A shed would be a good idea, Minimum hutch size for 2 small/medium buns is 6ft but even then i would ahve to have an attached run, mine would go mad shut in that for longer than a few hours. You want Buzz to get over his op anyway and for his hormones to settle down xx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Yes buzz is only in it over night most of the day he has free run of the garden 

i will give it a few weeks before i do anything and try and get the shed up here, before i get a new bun i think. 

thanks again


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww I'm glad Abigail has found a new home, that was such a sad story.

Don't worry spudsmummy, there's plenty of buns in rescue who I'm sure would love to live with Buzz!


----------

